# Din, Tarih, İlim, Müzik... > Tarih >  Sözün "özü" kürt

## axuliuma

Sözün "özü" kürt adı altında bir ırk yoktur... BU OLĞUYU KABUL ETMEYİP İNAT EDENLERE CEVABIMIZ , En iyi kürt ölü kürt'tür... 

Kürtlerin 60'larda bir halk olarak tartışıldığı, stratejik olarak da olsa Türk Solu'nun "Türkiye halkı" yerine "Türkiye halkları" sloganlarına karşı çıktığı yıllardan sonra Kürtlerin kimliği, kim oldukları üzerinde en çok tartışılan konulardan birisi olmuştur.

Politik olarak, taktiksel olarak hiçbir incelemeye dayanmadan, "Kürt halkı" kavramından sonra "Kürt milliyeti", "Kürt milleti" "Pankürdizm" kavramları kullanılır olmuştur. Yeni Dünya Düzeni stratejisi doğrultusunda "Türk-Kürt Federasyonu", "5 Parçalı Konfederasyon" ve "Pankürdik Devlet" gibi kavramlar günümüzde stratejik kavramlar olarak konuşulmaya başlanmıştır.

70'li yıllardan bu yana, Kürt kimliğini devrimci bir stratejinin parçası olarak inceledim.
Bu yazıda objektif olarak dinsel, dilsel, etnik, antropolojik açıdan Kürt kimliği ele alınacak ve kimlikler geriye doğru takip edilerek tarihsel gelişimi ortaya konulacaktır. 

Kürtler kimdir sorusunun cevabını, Pankürdizm'i savunan Izady'den bir alıntı ile ele alalım. Izady'e göre "Kürtler Dımıli, Bahdinani, Sorani ve Gorani" gibi farklı kimlikler ile karşımıza çıkar.

Bu farklı kimliklerin dilleri arasındaki ilişki, Fransızca ile İtalyanca arasındaki ilişki ya da daha kesin biçimde söylersek Fransızca ile Romence arasındaki ilişkiye benzer. Tıpkı Fransızca ve İtalyanca gibi artık aynı dilin lehçeleri olarak sınıflandırılmayacak kadar birbirlerinden kopuktur. Kürt kimliği ile bütünleştirilmesi hedeflenen gruplardan "Dımıliler" ve "Bahdinaniler" Kırmançlar tarafından "Zazalar" olarak adlandırılırlar. Dımıliler Kırmançlardan "Herewere" olarak söz ederler. Buna karşılık Soraniler Kırmançlara "Zebabu" derler.

Goraniler Soranilerden "Korkora" ve "Wawa" diye söz ederken, Soraniler Goranileri "Maco Maco" olarak adlandırmaktadırlar. 

Izady'den aldığımız bu bölümde görüldüğü gibi, Fransızca ve İtalyanca veya Fransızca ve Romence gibi birbirinden farklı dilleri konuşan grupların birbirlerine karşı hiç de dost olmadıkları taktıkları lakaplardan anlaşılmaktadır. 
Izady "Bunlar hiçbir zaman kendilerini Kürt, dillerini de Kürtçe olarak nitelendirmemişlerdir. Ta ki yakın zamanda Kırmanç yüksek sınıfının kendilerini Kürt, dillerini de Kürtçe olarak nitelendirilmesini sağlayan aydınlar ve dışarıdakiler (Batılılar) tarafından teşvik edilinceye kadar." diyerek Kürt isminin Batılılarca ileri sürüldüğünü bir "Kürt bilgini" olarak itiraf eder.

Kürtlerin Anadolu'ya yerleşimi 
Yaptığımız bu alıntılardan açıkça görüldüğü gibi Kırmançlar, Osmanlının Alevi Türkmenleri Güneydoğu Anadolu'dan sürüp çıkardıktan sonra bu bölgeye şafi kimlikleri ile yerleştirilen gruplardır. Göçebe Kırmançlar 16. yüzyıldan sonra başlayarak dillerini ve etnilerini geliştirmişlerdir. 

Yüzyılımızda Kırmançlara Kürt kimliği Batılılarca ve Ruslarca yakıştırılmış ve kabul ettirilmeye çalışılmıştır. İronik bir şekilde, kendilerini şafi Kırmanç kimliği ile tanımlayan ve yüzyılımıza kadar Kürtlüğü, "cinlerin ve Havva'nın kızlarından doğmuş ve aynı zamanda peygamber tarafından lanetlenmiş topluluk" olarak gören Kırmançlara Kürtlük kabul ettirilmeye çalışılmış, yerleşik reaya olan Yezidi İrani Goraniler ise Kırmançlık dışında kalmıştır.

Goraniler arasında saha araştırması yapan Soane, Goranların Kürt olmayıp Lurlar gibi İrani olduklarını ileri sürmüştür. 
Osmanlı tarafından şafi Müslüman kimliği ile öne çıkarılan Kırmançlar, Yezidi olan İranlı reaya Goranlara verilen Kürt ismi ile çağrılmak aşağılayıcı olduğu için bu kimliği reddetmişlerdir.

Bu nedenle çoğunluğu oluşturan Kırmançları Kürt olarak tanımladığımızda, Kırmançlar aşağı sınıf olarak gördükleri Goraniler ile aynı kimlikte olmayı kabul etmemişlerdir. 

Bu durumda Kürt kimliği yaratma çabasında olanlar, başlangıçta Kırmançlara Kürtlüğü kabul ettirmek için Goranları Kürtlük dışı saymışlardır.
Gerçekte ise Goranlar eski Farsça Pehlevice dilini konuşan yerleşik reaya (köylü-serf) İranilerdir. Kırmançlar ise Türk-Tatar tarihsel devrimleri sürecinde Türk kabileleri ile Anadolu'ya gelen Tacikleşmiş kabilelerdir. Selçuklunun şafi veziri Nizamül-Mülk'ün etkisiyle şafileşmiş Türk-Tacik göçer gruplarıdır. Dımıliler şafi, Zazalar Alevilerdir. Kırmançlar ile birlikte bulunan şafi Dımıliler, Goranice'ye yakın bir dille konuşurlar. Soylu Kırmanç aşiretlerin yanındaki reaya köylü-serf olan Goran-Dımıli topluluklarının beraberliği, Kırmanç-Dımıli beraberliğinin örneğini oluşturur. Sultan Yavuz'un fermanı ile Diyarbakır Beylerbeyi'nin gösterdiği yerlere yerleşen Kırmanç ve Dımıliler, Osmanlının kendilerini feodalleştirmesi ve yerleşik düzene geçirmesi ile ilkel toplumsal göçebe yapılarını aşmışlardır. 

Zazalar ise Türkmen kabileleri ile birlikte İran ve Anadolu'ya giren topluluklardır. Harzem ve Horasan'dan ve hatta Türkistan'dan gelen gruplar İlhanlılar devrinde Anadolu'ya yerleşmiş Akhun, Karahun (Akkoyun, Karakoyun) adlarını alan topluluklardır. 

Akkoyunluların Hanedanlığı'nın Safevilere geçmesi ile Kızılbaş dinsel inanca dönen Türkmenler, şah İsmail'in Sultan Selim karşısında yenilmesi ile Anadolu'dan sürülmüştür.

Kızılbaş katliamından kurtulmak için, Zaza kimliği bu süreçte Türkmenler tarafından öne çıkarılmıştır. Emir şeref tarafından yazılan şerefname'de üemizgezek beylerinin kökeninin Arap ya da Fars olmayıp Türk olduğunun vurgulanması buna verilebilecek bir örnektir. Akkoyunlular döneminde üemişgezekliler en ünlü Türkmen kabilelerinden biridir. Fakat bu ikili yapı nedeniyle bu kabile daha sonra Zaza olarak adlandırılacaktır. Ama şerefhan'ın açıkça belirttiği gibi bunların kökeni Türk'tür. Keza Zaza Balabanlar da Akhunlar ile Anadolu'ya gelen Eftalitlerdir.

Harzemşahlardaki üzbek, Tacik, Sart birlikteliği, Türkmen-Zaza birlikteliğini açıklayan örneklerdir. Keza Kırmanç-Goran, Kırmanç-Dımıli birlikteliği, savaşçı Türk göçebelerinin yerleşik Türkistanlı İranlı, Horasanlı, İranlı, Harzemli, Afganlı birlikteliğinin sonucudur. Efendi-köle, bey-reaya, altın-urug, ilegen-urug, boyarı-bogul birlikteliği, Türk-Aryen birlikteliğinin fetheden-fethedilen birlikteliğinin bir sonucudur. 
Görüldüğü gibi İzady'nin de vurguladığı şekilde birbirlerinden çok farklı olan Kürt kimlikleri esas olarak dışardan Batılılar tarafından kabul ettirilmeye çalışılmış fakat Kırmançlar için Kürt olmak, Yezidi Goranlar ile bağlantılı bir olgu olduğu için bu kimlik dışlanmıştır. Böyle bir durumda Yezidi olan Goranlar Kürt kabul edildiği takdirde, Batılıların ilk hedefi olan Kırmançlar kendilerini Kürt olarak kabul etmeyeceği için Goranların ve Dımılilerin Kürtlük dışında olduklarını ileri sürmüşlerdir. 

Ama günümüzdeki Pankürdik tez bu aşamayı aşarak Büyük Kürdistan'ı oluşturma noktasında, birbirleri ile hiç bağlantısı olmayan toplulukları Kürt kimliği altında toplamıştır.

Bunun dışında Kürtlük ve Alevilik'in birbirine zıt kavramlar olmasına karşın, Alevi Türkmenlerin içinde yer alan Dımıliler ve Zazaların Kürt sayılması gibi aynı oranda çelişkili yaklaşımlar doğmuştur. 
Zazaların Kürt olarak kabul edildiği bir yapıda Kırmançların Kürtlüğü kabul etmedikleri bir yapı söz konusudur. 
O zaman "Kürt dili hangisidir" sorununa gelmemiz gerekir. 

Kürt dili hangisidir? 
Kürt, bir kimlik olmayıp dilsel bir birliktelikten yoksundur. Kırmanç kimliği Bahdinani ve Sorani gibi alt kimliklere bölündüğü gibi, dilsel olarak birçok alt lehçeye ayrılır. Bahdinani dediğimiz Kuzey Kırmançası, Hakkari'de 12. yüzyılda gelişmeye başlayan ve asıl gelişimini Yavuz Selim'den sonra 16. ve 17, yüzyılda tamamlayan ve Botani, Beyazıdi, Hakkari gibi lehçelere ayrılan bir dildir. Keza Sultan Murat'ın Bağdat'ı alması sonrası kimliği gelişmeye başlayan ve şafi kimliği ile ortaya çıkan Soraniler, 17. ve 18. yüzyılda geliştirilmiş bir dile sahiptirler. Etnik olarak da o yıllardan sonra toparlanmış olup, dilleri çok heterojen ve karmaşık olup başlıca lehçeleri Mukri, Erdalani, Germiyani, Hoşnav, Pijder, Warmava,Kermanşahi ve Erbilli'dir. 

Kırmançlarla birlikte Güneydoğu'daki şafi Dımıliler de Siveriki, Kori, Hozu, Moti, Sabak, Dumbili gibi farklı lehçeler de konuşurlar. Keza Güney Soranilerin Yezidi Goranilere geçişi söz konusudur. 

Soraniler karşısında gerileyen Goraniler Hewremani, Bacalani, Kelhuri, Nankeli, Kardula, Sencabi, Zengana, Kaka ve Kirmanşahi gibi lehçelere ayrılırlar. Ve buradan Lurlara geçiş göstererek kaybolurlar. 
Goranilerin Nikitin tarafından Lurlara geçiş göstererek Kürt olmadığı ve Kürtlüklerini kaybettiği ileri sürülmektedir. Keza diğer taraftan da Kürtçe olarak tanımlanan Pahlevice lehçeyi konuşan yegane topluluğun Goraniler olması Kırmançların ve Soranilerin 15., 17. ve 18. yüzyılda gelişmiş dilleri göz önüne alındığında tarihsel olarak da çok farklı köklerden gelmiş bir dilsel gruplaşmalar olduğu, hatta dağlık bölgelerdeki bir kabilenin diğer kabileyi anlamadığı onlarca yüzlerce dilin, ilkel toplumlardaki dilsel özelliği Kürt dilli dediğimiz topluluklar içinde görmekteyiz. 

Bunu söyleyenin bir Kürt bilgini olma iddiasında olan Izady olması, olgunun gerçekliğini açıkça ortaya koymaktadır. 
Görüldüğü gibi bir Kürt dil birliğinden söz edebilmek bu kesin farklılıklar karşısında mümkün değildir. 

Farklı kabile gruplarının oluşturduğu bu dilleri Goranice, Soranice ve Kırmançice ve Dımılice diye üst birliklerde birleştirmek olanaklı değildir. Kaldı ki Izady'in vurguladığı gibi Romence ve Fransızca arasındaki gibi farklılıklar "Hangi Kürtçe?" diye sormayı gerektirir. Keza Izady'nin itiraf ettiği gibi Kürtler, kendilerini tek bir ulusal grup olarak birleştirecek ortak bir dil ve dinden yoksundur. şu anda birçok Kürt lehçesi arasındaki sözlü anlaşma düzeyi, Fransızca, İtalyanca, Almanca, Portekizce arasındaki anlaşma düzeyinden farklı değildir. İç içe geçmiş vadi ve tepelerde bir arada bulunan toplulukların arasındaki dilsel anlaşma düzeyinin bu denli birbirinden kopuk olması, bu toplulukların tarihsel olarak bir arada bir ordu düzeninde, bir kolektif aksiyonda veya bir bütünleşmiş toplumsal düzende bir arada bulunmadığının açık göstergesidir. 

Bu olgu, daha önce de belirttiğim gibi yüzlerce farklı dili konuşan devlet öncesi ilkel komünal toplulukların veya Kafkasya'da bir dönem yüzlerce farklı dili konuşan dağlı etnik toplulukların bir ulusal kimlik oluşturamadığı dönemlerin temsilcisi olarak görülmektedir. Bu boyutuyla bir ulus oluşturma süreci, tarihsel kolektif bir aksiyon ve ordu oluşturma ve bununla büyük bir akın yapma sürecinde ortaklaşmış askeri bir dilin yanında, uzun mesafeli ticaret yapma sürecinde geliştirilmiş bir ticari dille ortaya çıkmaktadır. 

Ulus kavramı, süperetnos kavramı bu sürecin ürünüdür. Oysa Izady'in vurguladığı gibi bir vadinin diğer bir vadideki, bir tepenin diğer bir tepedeki topluluğu anlamakta zorluk çektiği topluluklar arasında tarihsel bir bütünlük, kolektif bir aksiyon, tarihsel bir konfederasyon olamaz. Bu gruplar Osmanlı tarafından alınarak gerek Güneydoğu'da gerekse Kuzey Irak'ta Türkmenlere karşı yerleştirilmiş ama yerleştirmeden sonra bir araya gelememiş, Osmanlı feodalitesi, bürokrasisi içerisinde paşalar ve beyler tarafından yönetilmiş ve bu beylerinde sürekli değiştiği bir yapının ürünü olan olguyu açıkça görmekteyiz. 

Kürt kimliği yaratmayı ve bu kimliklerden Pankürdik bir ulus çıkarmayı amaçlayan milliyetçi bir Kürt bilgini olan M. Izady, Thomas Bois'in İslam Ansiklopedisi'nde Kürt kavramını "barbar dağ aşiretleri, göçebeler olarak yaşamlarını sürdüren, sefalet içinde köylere yerleşen topluluklar" olarak tanımlanması tepkisini çeker.

"Atalarının tarihini yazmayı borç bildiğini" söyleyerek yeniden tarih yaratma uğraşına girer. Izady yalnızca Cambridge'deki İngilizce kaynaklara dayanarak, "Kürtler kendi tarihlerini kaydetmese de, Mezopotamya'da sürekli ilişki içinde oldukları okuma yazma bilen uygar pek çok halk tarafından tarihleri kaydedilmiştir" diyerekten Kürt tarihini yazmaya başlar. Ama burada vurgulanması gereken, Kürt tarihi içinde prensler, krallar, hanedanlar yaratma, onları tarihte bulma çabasına giren Izady'in ilk itirafında vurguladığı gibi Kürtlerin bir alfabesinin olmadığı ve bundan dolayı tarihlerini yazmadığıdır. 

Yanılğının nedeni !
Bu noktadan hareket eden Izady, "Bugün yaşadıkları ülkelerin yerli halkları olan Kürtlerin hiçbir tarihi başlangıç noktası yoktur" diye Kürtlerin krallarının, uygarlıklarının, devletlerinin tarihini yazmaya başlar. Cambridge'deki tarih atlaslarına bakar, Kürdistan olarak varsaydığı, "Günümüzde Kürtlerin yaşadığı coğrafyadaki tüm uygarlıklar, devletler, ırklar, etniler Kürt'tür; Kürtler bu halkların torunlarıdır" diyerek tarih yazmaya başlar. "Hurriler, Guttiler, Kurtiler, Madlar, Zelalar, Karduçiler ya da Arimedler, Sagatlar, Mitanniler ve Kassitler gibi toplulukların Kürtlerin ortak atası olduğu" sonucuna varır. İleriki tarih yazımızda belirteceğimiz gibi birbiri ile hiçbir ilişkisi olmayan, bu bölgede birbirlerin üzerine gelmiş ve bu gelme sürecinde bir öncekini topluca yok etmiş, köle etmiş, serf etmiş veya etnik birliğini dağıtmış, devletini yıkmış toplulukların tümünü Kürt saymak gibi bir tarihsel yanılgıya düşer. 

Bu yanılgının sebebi, Thomas Bois'ın Kürtlerin ilkel komünal toplum aşamasında olduğunu vurgulamasıdır.

Oysa Thomas Bois dışında Nikitin de, Marr da ve Kürdistan konusunda çalışma yaptığını ileri süren tüm Batılılar da Kürtlerin antropolojik olarak ilkel komünal topluluk aşamasında olduğunu, henüz bir uygarlığa çıkmadığını ve uygarlık aşamasına gelmediği için de feodal bir yapıya geçemediklerini vurgular. Bu aşamada da ulus devlet oluşturmanın olanaksızlığından bahseder. Günümüzde gerek Hobswam gerek Antony Smith, "Ulus devlet yaratmanın önündeki en büyük engel tarihsel bir kimliğin olmamasıdır" der. "Ulus devlet oluşturmak için de tarihsel bir kimlik yaratmaya ve yeniden bir tarih yazmaya başlarlar" tezini birebir kanıtlarcasına Kürtlerle hiçbir ilgisi olmayan toplulukları Kürt olarak kabul eden, baştan hatalı bir tarih tezini yazmaya koyulur. Kürtlerin bu bölgenin yerel halkı olduğunu kabul ettirmek için, Urartuların, Hurrilerin Kürt olduğunu ileri sürdükleri gibi Medler ve Mittaniler gibi bu bölgeye Turan yaylasından gelmiş olan halkların da Kürt olduğunu iddia eden çelişkili bir tarih yazımına başlar. 

20. yüzyılda türetilen Kürt kavramına yakın ya da benzeşir sözcüklerin Cambridge Kütüphanesi'ndeki kitaplardaki İngilizce fonetiğindeki bozulmalarını da düzelterek tarihte Kürtleri aramaya başlar.

Kendinden önce Minorsky, Nikitin, Marr ve Boyce'un yaptığı bu uğraşı bir Kürt bilgini olarak geliştirmeye başlar. Sami Akatlar'daki "Gurt", günümüzdeki "Kürt" oluverir. "Gordiani" sözcüğü günümüzde "Girdi" olur. Keza milattan önce kurulmuş olan Kommagene Krallığı'ndaki "Zelani" hanedanı "Zilanlar" olarak günümüzdeki Zilanlar kabilesi olarak çevrilir. Oysa Zilanların ismi Silvanlardır. Keza milattan 1200 yıl önceki Mittanilerin günümüzdeki Metani kabilelerine, milattan 3000 yıl önce yaşamış Asurlardaki Kyritaların Kürtlere, Ksenefon'un tarihindeki Karduçilerin Karduklara ve oradan Kürtlere işaret ettiğini söyler. Milattan önce 1200'lü yıllardaki Loki Soraniler'den günümüzdeki Soraniler türetilerek kendi içinde bile çelişkili bir Kürt tarihi yazılmaya çalışılır. 

Kürt kavramının doğuşu 
Oysa Kürt kavramı, hiçbir topluluğun kendini Kürt olarak kabul etmediği 20. yüzyılda yaratılmış bir kavramdır ve burada saydığımız "Kürt"e benzer sözcüklerden hareketle bu saydığımız devletlerin Kürt olarak kabul ettirilmeye çalışılması gibi amatör bir çabaya girişilmektedir. Oysa olayın biraz gerçeğine döndüğümüz zaman, örneğin Ksenefon'un "Onbinlerin Dönüşü"ndeki Kardokhouilerin Kürtlerle hiçbir ilgisi olmadığı ve Gürcistan'da İberyalılara Ermenilerin verdiği bir isim olduğu söz konusudur. Keza Gordiani'nin de Gürcüler olduğu ve Kürtlerle hiçbir ilgisinin olmadığı Nikitin tarafından açıkça vurgulanır. Asurca da görülen Kürti-i kelimesinin yanlış okuma olduğu ve gerçekte ise Kurri-i olduğu ve Kürtlerle bir ilgisi olmadığı artık açıkça ortaya çıkmıştır. 

Hamidiye Alayları'nda yer alan bir aşiret bloğu olan Silis Partisi'ndeki Zilan ismini Kommagene Hanedanı Zelanların devamı olarak görmek, keza milattan önce iki bininci yıllarda Turan'dan ün Asya'ya gelen Mittanileri günümüzdeki Metina Aşireti olarak görmek, 17. yüzyılda oluşmaya başlayan Soranileri milattan önce iki bininci yıllardaki Loki Soranlar'ın devamı olarak görmek ancak Izady gibi bir Kürt "bilgini"nin bilgiçliği ile bağdaşabilir. 

Sasaniler öncesi milattan sonra 3. yüzyılda Adibane topluluğunu 12. yüzyılda Habbaniler ile bin yıl sonra ortaya çıkmış biçimde 2000 yılında yorumlamak keza Bakrauande isminden hareket ederek Diyarbakır ismine ulaşmak, tarihte hiçbir zaman Kürt şehri olmamış Diyarbekir ismindeki "Bekir" sözünden Kürtçe Bakrauande sözcüğüne ulaşmak Izady'in ufkunun genişliğini göstermektedir. 
Nikitin'in ayrıntılı olarak vurguladığı gibi bu antik kelimeler ile Kürt kelimesi arasında bağlantı kurulamaz. O halde 20. yüzyılın başında ortaya çıkan "Kürt" kelimesi ile yüzyılın başında hiçbir grubun kullanmadığı Kürt ismini antik tarihte aramanın anlamsızlığı açıktır. 2000 yıl önceki isimler gibi, 19. yüzyılda ortaya çıkan Milan, Soran, Goran gibi kabile gruplarını da tarihte aramanın bir anlamı yoktur. 

Antropolojik bir yaklaşım 
Antropolojik olarak Kürtlerin kimliğini ele alan Mark Skyes, "Halifeliğin Son Mirası" gibi anlamlı bir ismi olan kitabında Kürtleri Arap tipi Milanlar, Girdi Kürtleri, Mükri tipi, şemdinan Kürtleri, Nasturi-Hakkari tipi ve Türkmen tipi olarak ayırmaktadır. Kürtler üzerine yapılan antropolojik çalışmaları devam ettiren Başmakov Kürtleri Batı Kürtleri, Doğu ve Güney tipleri gibi farklı gruplara ayırır. Batı tipleri sarışın, mavi gözlü, uzun kafalı; doğu güney tipleri ise esmer, siyah gözlü, yuvarlak kafalıdır. İlk gruba giren Batı tipi kendilerini Türkmen (Sekman, İnan) ya da İranlı (Modi) ile aynı ırktan sayarken, Güney tipleri ise kendilerini Arap ve Ermeni'ye yakın görürler. Mark Skyes ise Kürtleri antropolojik olarak Arap, Musevi, Hıristiyan, Nesturi ve Türkmen tiplerine ayırır. Field Kürtleri Ermenioid, Avroanadolu, Değişmemiş Akdenizli, Balkan, Afgan ya da Melez İranlı gibi tiplere ayırmaktadır.

Bu çokluk skalasına göre yapılan Kürt tipi ayrımında Ermeni tipi en çok rastlanan Kürt tipidir.

Bunu takip eden ise Anadolu ve Akdenizli tipidir. Kendilerini Kafkas, Aryen, Hint-Avrupalı ırk tipi sayan Kürt tarih yazıcılarının tersine Kürtler bir etnik tip oluşturmazlar. Bu anlamda etnik bir Kürt tipinden söz edilemeyeceği gibi, bir Kürt grubundan ya da Kürt dilinden söz etmek de olanaksızdır. İtalyanca, Fransızca, İspanyolca, Portekizce, Romence gibi birbirinden uzak dilleri konuşan gruplar dilsel bir birlik değil, dilsel bir aglomera, üst üste gelmiş dağlık bölge dilciklerini konuşan topluluklardır. 

Etnik olarak da Ermeni tipi, Arap tipi, Türk tipi, İran tipi gibi bölgedeki etnilerden bir araya gelmiş topluluklar oldukları görülür. Bunların, karışarak etnik bir homojenite oluşturmadığı açıkça görülmektedir. 

Esas olarak da bu tiplerin gerçekte Türk süperetnosu içinde kalık kimeralar olarak yer aldıkları bir gerçektir. Bu gerçek içinde Kürt kimliği ile anılan topluluklar Türkmen ve Türk kimliği, süperetnosu içinde küçük kalıntı etnik adacıklardır. 

Tüm açıklamalarımdfan anşlaşılacağı gibi ve Görüldüğü üzere Kürtler bir etnos olarak ortak bir sürecin ürünü topluluk değildir.

Süperetnos ve etnoslar tipik tarihsel devrimler ve kolektif bir aksiyon sürecinde gelişirler. Bu süreç askeri-etnik bütünleşmenin başlangıcı olan "Orda"yı oluşturulur.

Bu ordanın oluşturduğu yer içinde kabileler bir araya gelir ve burada dilsel bir birliktelik gelişir. Keza ticaret bağları gelişir ve ticareti yönetmek için, egemen olan gruplar ve bezirgan sınıfıyla gruplar arasında ticaret dili gelişerek bir birlik oluşur.

Bu süreçte oluşan ulusal bütünlüğe biz süperetnos deriz ve süperetnos tarih boyunca Akdeniz ile üin arasındaki köprüyü oluşturan Türk toplulukları tarafından oluşturulmuş bir süreci taşımaktadır.

Sözün "özü" kürt adı altında bir ırk yoktur... BU OLĞUYU KABUL ETMEYİP İNAT EDENLERE CEVABIMIZ , En iyi kürt ölü kürt'tür... 

ENTERNET GURUP 
STRATEJİ BüLüM BAşKANLIĞI

Dr.Hayrettin ERTEKİN

----------


## Saka

Bence GORAN kelimesinin aslı GURANdır ve Gurlar demektir.Yani Goranlar iranlı değil,öz be öz Oğuz Türküdürler.

saygılarımla.

----------

